# leeds ukaps meet



## Garuf (31 Jul 2010)

I'm able to host a ukaps meeting not this weekend but next if anyone is interested?
Not really sure on the intineray, nano aquascape comp for random goodies? 

Open to suggestions and people who'd be interested in coming.

Gareth.


----------



## Garuf (3 Aug 2010)

No one?


----------



## Harkle420 (3 Aug 2010)

i would love to come but leeds is a five hour drive for me. my car seats make my bum numb after a hour!!


----------



## Garuf (3 Aug 2010)

No worries, I should draw up a proper itinery really, I'm thinking certainties will be a bbq, a nano comp from my hardscape bo or bring your own to win something from my spares box, swap shop, evening drinks.


----------



## Harkle420 (4 Aug 2010)

Stop saying things like than it makes me want to come!!  Hope lots of people can come in me place. I with send you a cardboard cut-out of me, so i can be there in spirt   Love and peace


----------

